

Suggest to HN: user profiles / links to homepages - tjic

A few times recently I've found a HN commenter who seems particularly intelligent or insightful, and have clicked on their profile name, hoping to get  a link to their home page.  (Yes, yes, a smarter person would only do this once - I forgot each time that I'd done it before).<p>It  would be nice if we could add a URL, a twitter handle, and/or one paragraph of text to our user profiles.  That seems to be the norm these days at most sites.
======
Roridge
You can fill in the "about" section in the profile with text can't you?

Most users put their web site URLs in there.

